# Hola



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

My name is Raquel Casillas I live in NC. We currently have two cats, well one is a stray and the other is not mine its my little sisters cat. Its my sisters cat but I take care of her. Kiddles is her name and she is a year old. The other cat is just a stray that likes to hang out at our place. We feed her because she has a bad leg. I wish I could take her to the vet but our vet does not do discounts  .Hope I enjoy this forum. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Bienvenidos -- yes, I think you'll enjoy it here!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Raquel. It's nice to have you with us! Please check this list. This link is not just for diabetes. You might find some help paying for the poor kitty's vet care. I hope so!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Raquel  . Post some pictures :wink: . Jeanie, where is the link? :?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome.

Photos. we want photos


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry!  This is not the link I intended to give for help with vet bills, but there are many sources on this one! 
 
http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! petts & purrs to the kittys


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you join us Raquel


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to our "cat forum family"!


----------

